# Le derièrre [nude]



## markderoophotography (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi

New Image I made last week







Greets


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks like she's fingering herself. 



It looks porny, if it wasn't shot in a studio with a seamless and a box, but in...say a bedroom instead, there would be no doubt in anyone's mind that it's porn. 

You might not have wanted it to communicate it like that, but thats how it reads (at least to me).


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 19, 2008)

If that is your interpretation, It's you're interpretation. I respect that


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 19, 2008)

Im not real sure what to say.. Its interesting. Me being a guy.. i like it.. hah. Um, its a cool shot.


----------



## MyaLover (Apr 19, 2008)

Agree with the "porny" aspect, also kinda looks like she is wiping herself


----------



## Shibby! (Apr 19, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Agree with the "porny" aspect, also kinda looks like she is wiping herself


 

I share a similar opinion to her.

Not as a nude aspect, but I think it would look much better without her hand there.  I don't know what to make of that, but good things don't come to mind.

Privates can still be shown and not be porn.


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 19, 2008)

Porn is an art form, so I couldn't care less if it looks "porny" or not, but... 



MyaLover said:


> [it] kinda looks like she is wiping herself


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a image that is not being watched by the eyes, but with the thing between those  

It's funny to see that reply's here on this board are a lot different then if I show this same image here in the region where I live. Here nobody makes the assosiation with porn  (or don't dare to say it to me  )
I didn't expect such a large cultural difference.

Greets


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah...looks porn-ish to me too.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Apr 19, 2008)

markderoophotography said:


> It's funny to see that reply's here on this board are a lot different then if I show this same image here in the region where I live. Here nobody makes the assosiation with porn  (or don't dare to say it to me  )
> I didn't expect such a large cultural difference.


 
What a bizarre thing to say, seeing as how the people who frequent this board are from all over the world :-| I would chalk it up to personal taste, not "cultural difference".

It doesn't look pornographic to me, but I just really dislike the placement of her hand. It looks very strange, like why is she cupping herself? But the image is good from a technical strandpoint, for sure.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 19, 2008)

While I don't care for the hand placement either, you have some amazing work on your site!!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 19, 2008)

doesn't seem "pornish" to me, but I'm not a fan of the hand placement either.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 19, 2008)

LOVE the lighting, not a fan of the hand being where it is... looks like she's prairie doggin it iykwim


----------



## jenncolang (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't think porn at all... more like she ran out of tp or had a real crazy itch........


i think maybe some kind of sheer draped over the area might have done the job better for me, but that would be for me 

great lighting


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah to me it looks like she needs to poop but she is covering up her tush...


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 20, 2008)

The Losing Kind said:


> What a bizarre thing to say, seeing as how the people who frequent this board are from all over the world :-| I would chalk it up to personal taste, not "cultural difference".


It's not a bizarrr thing to say, It's a fact


----------



## craig (Apr 20, 2008)

Love it! Beautiful light and excellent form on the model. The box and her hand are an interesting choice. Not quite erotic, but very thought provoking.

Love & Bass


----------



## droyz2000 (Apr 20, 2008)

I really do enjoy the lighting that you have done. I think a question that could be asked, maybe not to you but just asked for art sake, is why is her hand there? Does it mean anything? You know. I really liked you images on your website as well.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 20, 2008)

not porny.

i like the geometrical elements. squares, triangles

the hand gives a lot of differen interpretations/speculations. so it is an image which inspires discussion and thought. which is good.

Actually , that hand is the only major thing breaking symmetry here. I like it.


----------



## ryan7783 (Apr 20, 2008)

droyz2000 said:


> why is her hand there? Does it mean anything? You know.



I think it screams "EXIT ONLY!!"


----------



## Renair (Apr 20, 2008)

Technically its a well composed shot and well lit.  The actual pose itself can be taken any people see fit.  Some see it as porn, others, life posing....


----------



## Someday (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Renair. It could be taken any way someone chooses to interpret it. In my opinion, it doesn't look like porn, but perhaps that's because I _don't _look at porn (unless I come across it accidentally). The lighting and pose itself is great, though the hand looks a bit awkward.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 20, 2008)

The lighting is fantastic.  The shadows would / could veil what the model is shy about.  The position does break the symmetry.

And to all the commentors above that seemed offended, who amongst you hasn't had a good dig every now and then?


----------



## phoenix_rising (Apr 20, 2008)

It catches my attention


----------



## [JR] (Apr 20, 2008)

Interestingly similar to http://saschahuettenhain.deviantart.com/art/lean-on-37567435

But the latter one is from 2006...


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 20, 2008)

shes if for sure fondling her women parts. It doesn't look like porn but because it doesn't it makes what shes doing look very odd.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Apr 20, 2008)

[JR];1212492 said:
			
		

> Interestingly similar to http://saschahuettenhain.deviantart.com/art/lean-on-37567435
> 
> But the latter one is from 2006...


 
Yeah, wow, they are _extremely_ similar.


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 20, 2008)

Yea wow those are close everything but a slight posture difference and the lighting is softer on the deviantART one.


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont really know what to think of this photo (or the fact that theres something similar on deviant art...) It leaves me feeling sort of confused i guess... like i dont know what i'm supposed to be thinking about or feeling when i view this photo...But I kinda like that aspect


----------



## Canondoll (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think this shot looks pornographic. In fact, I think it looks more like a shot of modesty... like "although I'm naked, you don't get to see my everything".  Clearly, all fingers are visible.   

An artistic edge, I like it.


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 21, 2008)

[JR];1212492 said:
			
		

> Interestingly similar to http://saschahuettenhain.deviantart.com/art/lean-on-37567435
> 
> But the latter one is from 2006...


Good catch. 

The Sascha Huettenhain one is far superior to the one posted by the OP. A slight posture difference and a better (looking), taller(?) model make all the difference. IMHO, of course.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldnt consider this porn.....but a very artistic way of expressing. Maybe the photographer though it would be a good pose and he/she wanted the model to expess it in that way.

Great shot.


----------



## Rand0m411 (Apr 21, 2008)

Love the lighting, pose looks to awkward and unnatural for me. Just my opinion though...


----------



## BernieSC (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice shot, anytime the hands start moving to far below you risk that gray area of erotic, or pornish shot.  Not in this case though.

Gotta say too, that photo along with your avatar is hilarous LOL


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

come on! it is not porn! dont be silly!


----------



## Roger (Apr 22, 2008)

craig said:


> Love it! Beautiful light and excellent form on the model. The box and her hand are an interesting choice. Not quite erotic, but very thought provoking.
> 
> Love & Bass



this pretty much sums up my thoughts....only to add the words that come to mind about the image is freedom of self expression and self protection.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 22, 2008)

Can't help feeling it's short of a few squares of toilet tissue...


----------



## crazyjackphoto (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice shot, lighting is great.  However, IMO I'd like it to be more abstract, or geometric perhaps more direct angle so that the triangle & square are more defined.


----------



## flipstylephoto (Apr 23, 2008)

ahhh...doesn't look porny at all to me. If her hand was coming from underneath between her legs, THAT would look porny to me.  Now WTF is porny anyway?  that's not a word right? lol.

 BUT  I don't like the hand placement all that much.  Personally, I would have had both hands on the box, increase the blacks to hide the "sunshine" part and voila!  Sexy, not awkward yet concealing as to not offend the "easily" offended.

As far as technical...I think it's lit perfect.  I'd like to see more of the series.


----------



## JCleveland (Apr 24, 2008)

I also have the feeling of porn\wiping.. I just don't get the feel of sensuality, curvature, womanly. it seems quite sterile. Perhaps I just don't get it?


----------



## JCleveland (Apr 24, 2008)

flipstylephoto said:


> I don't like the hand placement all that much.  Personally, I would have had both hands on the box, increase the blacks to hide the "sunshine" part and voila!  .



I think changing those aspects would greatly improve the shot to get rid of that "porny" \ "wiping" look


----------



## AniNic (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I definitely don't think "PORN!!!" when I look at this, but I am also not thinking "ART!!!". I think it is because her pose and the whole hand positioning looks very awkward. I do like the lighting...if she were just...posed differently. 


I must say...I love the work on your site. Some gorgeous photos there. :sillysmi:


----------

